# Driver swing, horrible slice!



## NateDizzo (Apr 7, 2007)

Hi,

I am at a total loss. I know that without actually seeing my swing, you cannot give me any real input as to what could be causing me to slice. But can anyone give me some general tips to help remedy this. 

To me, I feel as though my left wrist is bending, making my arms lead the club, could this be an attributing factor?? If so, what can I do to fix this? Any input would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## gowfer (Apr 6, 2007)

could be lots and lots of things mate and I'm no expert but I did have a huge fade at first and managed to work it out of my game to the point where I now play with a slight draw off the tee anyway. there are lots of things but first make sure your set-up is correct. you may benefit from moving the ball ever so slightly back in your stance, I know I did, and making sure you rotate fully with your upper body on the follow-through. you must obviously be swinging out-to-in to cut across the ball and opening the face slightly again alot of that can be remedied in the set-up and the take off, lay two clubs down either side of your ball and concentrate on taking the club away in a straight line for the first foot or so then turn away with your body, don't just swing with your arms. also, when I try to hit a draw, the one swing thought I use is to try and tuck my right elbow into my side on the downswing which means the club gets dropped on an inside swing path that may help too. check your grip too but I don't know that much about that, it may be weak or strong I forget which one causes a slice lol.+


----------



## NateDizzo (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks for the info! I'll give them a try the next time I go to the range. let you know what happens.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

ANother possibility is that you are insufficiently rotating in your downswing. Try to make your belly button point at the target, through impact. This puts everything in line, and if you do it right, you will never have a slice again. Also make sure you are starting the downswing with your hips, and never thrown your hands at the ball.


----------



## NateDizzo (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks 300. I think that might be the ticket. It makes a whole lot of sense wheny ou put it that way. I will be going to the range soon, let you know how it turns out!


----------



## RingerPro (Apr 5, 2007)

NateDizzo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am at a total loss. I know that without actually seeing my swing, you cannot give me any real input as to what could be causing me to slice. But can anyone give me some general tips to help remedy this.
> 
> ...


Is this ONLY happening with your driver or do you see it with your other clubs too?


----------



## NateDizzo (Apr 7, 2007)

Ringer,

It is with my driver and fairway woods. Occasionally with my longer irons, but that hardly ever happens(usually having a bad golf day, LOL).


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Instead of trying not to slice, why not try to hit a huge hook?


----------



## Chivas (Apr 5, 2007)

try dropping your left elbow on the downswing


----------



## hyutukus (Mar 16, 2007)

I Should Read The Rule On Advertising Before Posting.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Just focus on turning faster through your downswing, and you will see great improvement in your distaqnce, and your accuracy. With any luck, you may start hitting baby draws.


----------



## golf247 (Apr 9, 2007)

one your grip is prob to weak, you prob have more right hand then left, use more left than right, move your left hand over more so you see ur knuckles. Also most amateurs swings are to upright, go more around your body, and at the top of your backswing pause for like 2 secs then start your down swing, right before you hit the ball start to release the club (turning your hands over) this will square the face of the club for a straighter more powereful shot , hey you might even have a little draw on the ball then. ALL THESE OTHER GUYS DONT NO WHAT THEY ARE TALKIN ABOUT LISTEN TO ME BELIEVE ME I ACTUALLY KNOW WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT!!!!


----------



## RingerPro (Apr 5, 2007)

NateDizzo said:


> Ringer,
> 
> It is with my driver and fairway woods. Occasionally with my longer irons, but that hardly ever happens(usually having a bad golf day, LOL).


Have you had your equipment checked to make sure it matches all the way through the set?

Heavier clubs, and stiffer shafts tend to make it more difficult to properly release the club. Then the problem gets worse with the longer clubs because they have less margin for error.


----------

